# Tipping your Farrier



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone here tip their farrier/blacksmith? I never had but I always wondered if anyone else did. Sometimes when one of my young horses gives him a hard time, I feel I owe him something "extra" beyond his customary fee. Thoughts?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I tip $10.00 per horse for shoes on the front. I also give my guy a Christmas gift. He is really good...always on time or calls if he is running late. He also does farming and is very busy. He wants to get out of farrier work and won't take new clients or go back to inconsistent clients...or problem/untrained horses. I so much appreciate him and make that known. I also make sure my horses are ready with clean feet and bug spray when he arrives. When he just does a trim I give him fresh eggs or a 12 pack of beer.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

we do, our farrier is reasonable and very good to the animals, even the mule who can be a pain.....so we always just write the check for a little more and especially if he has had a little more difficulty with one or more critters,..I think it is good to encourage someone in their chosen profession, and when times are hard he needs the encouragement even more..


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I did, but now that I switched farriers, she charges $10 more per horse and I can barely afford it as it is, I wish I could, she is awesome.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I usually give 5$ over what they charge.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Always. He comes miles out of his way for one horse. She is good, he is great, we chat, takes about 45 minutes for reset. I tip him $20, he is VERY appreciative. NEVER late, we are his first in the morning.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

beccachow, if you can`t afford a cash tip, farriers like cookies (homemade or otherwise), jams, jellies, fresh eggs, hot coffee or iced tea.

My farrier seems to be quite fond of beef and the darned vet always asks what is for supper before he schedules and on site visit.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't tip my farrier and no one around here (nor anywhere else I've lived)that I knows does. I keep my appointments, my horses are tied up and ready to be done and I pay on the spot. Plus, he gets to listen to my sparkling wit and amusing jokes. .


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

The only time I'd tip that rascal is if he were under a horse at the time! ooops! Boooom! hahahahahahaaaahhaahaha And Mike, I hope you're reading this!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I used to have a farrier who came on his motorcycle. He had a little anvil mounted on there and bags of tools, it was pretty cool. Kind of far to come for 1 horse and I usually had a few other peoples animals handy for him to work on too. 

I never tipped him exactly, but he tried to schedule his visits around lunch time. I would make something yummy. I think he appreciated that because he was a bachelor. 

He really really loved apple pie.


----------



## Whip Hussmann (Nov 9, 2005)

My son is my farrier and he refuses to take anything from me. We have talked several times about this subject and I think the thing he wants most is for his customers to do their part. He claims his job is to trim feet and put on shoes. The customers job is to teach the horse to stand quietly while he is doing his job. I think he probably represents the the thinking of the other farriers. Usually all it takes is a little more time on the customers part. Thanks for listening.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

geesh- in 45 years of having horses shod I have never tipped a farrier- Christmas gifts yes but tip no. I can't believe that in all my years of show horse barns and on my own, this never came up. 
Well- if there was some exceptional service like showing up special on short notice but otherwise no. Even if the were special shoes, the shoer just charged more.
However I have always had horses that stood well for the vet and farrier, feeling that it's my responsibility to have mannered animals if I want the best help for my horse.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Nope. The thought never entered my mind.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Some of my clients always tip (usually $5-10), some never tip, and some sometimes tip.

However, what we farriers appreciate more than a tip is a client who keeps their 6-8 week appointments year round; brings us a clean, well mannered horse; has a clean, dry, and protected from the elements place to work; and pays when shoeing/trimming is finished. These types of clients are more likely to get top service from us. 

Clients who call a farrier once or twice a year, have nasty horses, brings them directly from the mudholes they live in, or who expect farriers to work out in the rain/snow/blazing sun don't get the same treatment as good clients.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I've never tipped ours, but I do try to have my horses ready, be on time (we board so I have to meet him there) and we've referred a couple clients to him. If I happen to have some fresh baked chocolate chip cookies on hand the day he's coming, I do bring him a plate - he seems to like that and he keeps coming 'round to do my horses, so I figure I must be doing something right.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Joshie said:


> Nope. The thought never entered my mind.


Same here, for over 25 years and several farriers (not because they left for not getting tipped, lol. One retired at 72 when he had both lower legs amputated due to diabetes :shocked:, his replacement was a real jerk so went as soon as I could find a good new farrier).

Where's Tiempo? I'd like to hear her weigh in on this. Is tipping normal or a rare thing?

ETA: farrier etiquette: I've always considered it my 'job' to have the horses ready on time, feet not muddy, and to make sure they hold still and don't lean on the farrier. As the handler, it's my responsibility to keep the farrier safe while he/she is under the horse.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Never tipped really but once I had to cancel a appointment the day before and when I rescheduled for the next week I paid him extra for the missed appointment. He was really surprised but I felt I owed him that since he was not able to fill the time spot I am sure. 

We have a great farrier that we have used on the drafts for 10 years. LOVE him and he does a great job. Not cheap by anymeans, we haul to his barn, but is the best in the area and only takes clients he wants at this point. I make a point of always being 15-20 minutes early, legs washed, horses fly sprayed, head the horse the entire time he is working on them in cross ties, and wait patiently if he is running over from the horses ahead of us.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Kris in MI said:


> Where's Tiempo? I'd like to hear her weigh in on this. Is tipping normal or a rare thing?
> 
> .


Malinda is also a farrier.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I do most of the time (maybe always?) Usually about $10. I personally think my farrier overworks and undercharges, he's a perfectionist and he never charges more even if there is a good reason -- horse misbehaves, horse has done damage to their own hoof and needs extra TLC on something. He never charges if he needs to come back for something (e.g. if my mare pulls a shoe, he will reset it at no charge, even if it's a 2 hour job on a below-zero degree Sunday, which I think is ridiculous). I also give him a Christmas gift. 

I'll admit there is something in this for me -- I want to be the client that never gets bumped unless a dire emergency, the one he will bump another client for if *I* have an emergency. So I keep my appointments, have my horses ready, and give him a little extra.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I give a choice of $10 or eggs, chicken, garden veggies, etc. He never takes the money.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Nope. The thought never entered my mind.


Me too. No more then I'd think of tipping the dentist. Every farrier I know just wants clean, fly sprayed horses already tied up in a shady spot and for the owner to tell them they think the horse might act up BEFORE they kick. Other then that, they charge what they think the job is worth.
LOL, and every farrier I know doesn't have a problem tacking on "idiot tax" if you (or the horse) tends to give them a hard time. But maybe I shouldn't have leaked that trade secret :hammer:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have never tipped, though right now I couldn't afford it. 
I am aways here when I say I will be, horses are ready/clean/fly sprayed if needed, well mannered and I hold each horse as the farrier is working on them.

Want to keep the farrier as safe as possible and not have the farrier wait on me.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Otter said:


> Me too. No more then I'd think of tipping the dentist.


I would tip the dentist if they would come to my house.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Otter said:


> every farrier I know doesn't have a problem tacking on "idiot tax" if you (or the horse) tends to give them a hard time. But maybe I shouldn't have leaked that trade secret :hammer:


Last year when my mare had laminitis, she needed shoes. She's otherwise always been barefoot since I've had her (2004 or 2005). As you might imagine, that didn't go too well. Her feet hurt & she was having shoes on for the first time in many years. 

Our farrier was extremely patient, and he did charge us more that time than usual. I had NO problem paying more, and I think I gave him a big plate of cookies next time. 

On the other hand, now we're at a place where he can do five horses at one visit, and he gave us a small discount. I'm good with that too.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

i tip when i have a horse that acts like she has never seen him before, never had her feet touched before and just came off the range......sigh

can you tell it was a bad day and she was one of 6 (1/2 are a friends).

he was patient, took extra time and tried to give the tip back- said it was his job. it is never his job to take care of a mare who decides to make her owner look really bad.....lol


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

My farrier charges more if the horse kicks him - lol. . . that is all the tip he will get from me. Haa haa. I don't even tip owners, and most farriers run their own business. I tip people who are making under minimum wage only - unless someone goes above and beyond.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Around here, good farriers are few and far between. I thought I had a good one at last, but started to feel he was taking me for a ride. Turns out, he was. Most of the farriers don't show, don't call and cancel, do a horrible job, are terrible with the horses, rough. I used to be a nervous wreck when foot day came around. I HATED it. My new one does an odd thing...she tucks the lead rope into her belt and handles the horse entirely on her own. In fact, I don't even need to be there now that she knows the boys so well (of course I always am, but she tells me I dont' have to be). Foot day is a GOOD day now.

wr, I surely can bake some cookies, I never thought of that. Thank you!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I do my own, so I don't have to worry about finding a good one. But I have a interest in it and didn't mind spending hours studying, learning applying. I still continue to seek learning materials and learn more. I find it fascinating as strange as that is! 

That said, I wouldn't see the point in tipping unless it was a particularly good job or difficult.

It is not the farrier's job to mess with a horse that hasn't had it's feet handled.  That's for an owner or a trainer. If he does it, he deserves a trainers pay.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm here .

Lisa, I think Kris was asking me specifically because we're in the same area.

I get tips from some clients, but it's relatively rare..usually $5 or $10. I love to get tipped treats, and I've even come home with a live chicken for a tip 

I never expect a tip. My prices are in the higher (but not highest) range for the area but I try to provide the best service I can, I take care of ergots and chestnuts etc and this morning I'm going to stop by and check on a horse that was showing signs of mild laminitis yesterday and her owner has to be away from home all day today.

A word on fly spray. 

I prefer if clients wait until I get there to spray. Unless the horse is really being bothered by flies to the point of acting up I'd rather do without. One reason is that I'd rather not be covered in several kinds of fly spray several times a day every day, and the other is that many of them are greasy and when it gets all over my hands it makes my grip on my tools slippery.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

malinda said:


> Some of my clients always tip (usually $5-10), some never tip, and some sometimes tip.
> 
> However, what we farriers appreciate more than a tip is a client who keeps their 6-8 week appointments year round; brings us a clean, well mannered horse; has a clean, dry, and protected from the elements place to work; and pays when shoeing/trimming is finished. These types of clients are more likely to get top service from us.
> 
> Clients who call a farrier once or twice a year, have nasty horses, brings them directly from the mudholes they live in, or who expect farriers to work out in the rain/snow/blazing sun don't get the same treatment as good clients.


Hmm. I had a farrier out for the first time after having my horse for nine months, and was told he barely needed a trim, that he just wears his hooves well. The seller had told me it needed done every six months.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Mary, that is a bit odd! Most horses need done at least every 8 weeks. I wonder why yours doesn't?


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

There are some horses that are the exception to the rule. I have two horses, a four year old QH/Arab gelding, and a two year old APHA filly. The gelding only has his feet done every other time the farrier comes, while the filly gets hers done every time. The filly needs hers done every 6-8 weeks. Even when the gelding gets his feet done (about every 3-4 months), the farrier hardly has to take anything off. I have had compliments on his feet when they hadn't been trimmed in 3 months! Hoof trimming needs depend on the hoof structure and the individual horse. I know of a Welsh pony stallion who has never had his feet trimmed, but has no hoof problems.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Whew- I'm so glad to find that I am not the only non-tipper in the world. I would hate to think of myself as an oblivious cheapskate.....................


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am not on a set schedule...It depends on the weather and sometimes they just grow faster or slower. It's never less than 8 weeks and more like 10-12 between visits. I only need him here for a trim once between Dec and May. Joey had problem feet when we first got him and needed a trim about every month for awhile to get him on track. So it really depends. When I boarded at stable (many moons ago) The farrier was on a set schedule because there were so many horses to do that there was always some that needed something.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

My old farrier moved away and I was lucky enough to find another that I really like. 
He did something different when I told him about my one girl, who has the most perfect manners except I needed to hold her when he nailed on the shoes as she might pull back unless I was there to distract her. I have had this girl for 13 years and this was always true with her.
He decided to use smaller nails and I was surprised to see she showed no inclination at all to object to the nailing. Driving the bigger nail had obviously hurt her but I didn't know enough to see that. Now I don't even have to hold her- she just lets him hammer away. 
The other surprising thing was that she had needed to be reset every 7 weeks (an inconvenient timing) as the nails would work loose as her feet sort of squashed down. I just thought she had poor quality horn. She usually didn't have enough growth either. But with the smaller nails, her hoof has maintained it's shape and she is now on an 8 week schedule with plenty of growth. He feet look great. I love this shoer.
The questions about time between trims started me thinking about this and I now wonder if the way a horse is shod or trimmed has a more radical effect on the horse than we think.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

I've never tipped mine, afraid it's never really crossed my mind. Although I have thought about having a drink or something for him. Mine aren't on a set schedule either, I call when they need done. Two need trimmed about every 6-8 weeks during the summer, maybe once over the winter. The third has shoe's during the summer & goes about 10 weeks between resets (barefoot during the winter & no trimming). Her feet are really hard but barely grow. I promise I'm not just being cheap - my farrier agrees if we tried to reset more often pretty soon there wouldn't be anywhere to put the nails. Even after 10 weeks with shoes (read - no wear) there's barely anything to trim off. I try to have them ready when he arrives but sometimes he's quite early (15 - 30 min) so they're not always as ready as I would like. And I always pay in cash as soon as he finishes...


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

In my 15 years of trimming and shoeing, I've probably trimmed thousands and thousands of horses, and have only seen one horse who could go 6 months before he needed a trim. The 20+ horses I trimmed just in the past few days all had 1/2" of hoof trimmed off, and all were trimmed 7 weeks ago.

My farrier friends in Wellington, FL, have their horses on a 4-5 week schedule, and some of their clients would like their horses done every 3 weeks!

Feet do grow a bit slower in winter, so sometimes appointments are scheduled a week or two longer, but I don't work for people who just call whenever they need a trim. I'm booked 6-8 weeks in advance, and I want my clients' horses to have nice looking feet all the time. I want a person to look at the work I've done and say "Wow! Who's your farrier?", not "Eww, who's your farrier?" Because you know they will say I shod the horse, but they will neglect to say the horse was shod 6 months ago. Ask me how I know this!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I would imagine that the nature of the ground, the amount of the work a horse does and the straightness of the legs might mean a horse wears his hooves just about perfectly. After all wild horses have to manage it. 
I have never had such a fortunate horse- but of all the breeds I have known, I would think an Appy might be most likely to be there. Until I started with Foxtrotters, I mostly had thoroughbreds and TB crosses. Feet like mine had with low heels and thinnish walls needed close attention. 
Some of the foxtrotters had lovely feet that kept well balanced but I live in a place of soft ground so trimming is frequent.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Ours had been 12 weeks since a trim when the farrier came out last - he nipped them a tad, but he said none really needed it - ERRR! Well, I wish he'd have told me before barely nipping them - lol! Normally they do need it every 8, but they have been out on the hills and worn them well.


----------



## stablesgirl13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Our farrier always used to give US a free christmas trimming for the whole bunch every year...so we were always happy to find something in return, such as farm goods - honey, eggs, lamb chops, or fresh veggies. little things like that will make any farriers tough day turn around


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

When my mustang was running every day on the red-rock earth of Central Texas over a 9-acre spread, he only needed doing every 4-5 months. I was shocked when we moved to Maryland and his feet just went crazy with growing! He developed flares at the quarters that had never presented themselves when he was naturally wearing them from playing in Texas. Thank goodness I found the best farrier on the Eastern Shore on my first attempt at finding one! My funny TonyPony went from waaaay low-maintainance to a $50/trim every 8 weeks!


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

My personal horses are done every six weeks, with the farrier scheduled every three weeks. The herd is split in half and this arrangement allows any horses that need immediate attention, to get their needs met promptly. 


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

My gelding is in a pasture with access to a concrete barn aisle. This tends to keep his feet worn down. He also has very deep heels, which are another factor. He was a rescue of unknown pedigree. My filly (who has a very nice pedigree) has a normal hoof angle and her hoof walls are not as strong as the gelding's. She also does not have access to the concrete. Her problem though is not so much excessive growth as it is chipping. She needs to be trimmed every 6-8 weeks, the gelding every 3-4 months.


----------



## jamo (Jun 6, 2002)

Mt farrier is absolutely fantastic!!!! I can't say enough good things about him. But I don't tip. I do however give him a check at Christmas for double amount he normally charges.


----------

